# Text an Schräge ausrichten



## Xanderl (11. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Habe mal wieder eine Frage, die wahrscheinlich ganz leicht umzusetzten ist, aber ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch stehe!

Also, ich würde gerne einen Text, der mehrere Zeilen hat an einer Schrägen ausrichten lassen! Geht das irgendwie? Im Moment muss ich alles von Hand machen, also immer Leerzeichen eintippen! Der Text soll dabei aber nicht verkrümmt werden!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juni 2006)

Strg+T und dann drehen?

Alex

EDIT: achso hab das mit dem verümmen nicht gleich verstanden


----------



## chaostheorie (11. Juni 2006)

Xanderl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe mal wieder eine Frage, die wahrscheinlich ganz leicht umzusetzten ist, aber ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch stehe!
> 
> ...


Hi, so weit ich weiß, kann CS2 das, da kannst du eine beliebige Form für das Textfeld nehmen (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre). Wie genau es geht, kann am besten jemand erklären, der die Version hat. Ich nämlich leider nicht...

cu Anton


----------

